# Cajas de Bajos CVL30-RN



## vicmagucas (Oct 4, 2010)

Este es un tipo de cajas creadas por una empresa en Colombia creada por CMC Audio, la cual es una caja tipo Corneta de bajo plegada, o cajas de presión. 

Esta caja es para parlantes de 15 pulgadas, es solo esa la información que tengo. Alguien más que sepa al respecto, por favor que colavore, lo cual es la idea de este tema: Conocer más a cerca de estas cajas de bajo de presin.


----------



## elchechekillero (Oct 24, 2010)

He Visto esas Cajas de cerca y Creo que son un Clon de la Cerwin Vega Ab-36.
Con muy Utilizadas en la Costa Caribe Colombiana y hasta en Partes de venezuela Por Pickups y Minitecas Para sonorizacion Masiva.. Rinden Bastante .. Exelente Pegada (dependendo del parlante que tengan)... Son Baratas y Muy Bonitas...

Eh aqui el Skorpion Disco Show... Maquina Propiedad de CMC


----------



## elchechekillero (Oct 25, 2010)

Ahy deje una foto pero al parecer no se ve  






Parece que ahora si

Son Cerwin Vega un Poco Modificados.. con malla en el Desfogue y Mas Bonitos por asi decirlo...


----------

